# N2H (Need to Have) Pics



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Post pictures of anything you think is classified as a N2H! Vaping related of course! 

First up for me... Sharp, quality Scissors!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

VTC5's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Decent Wire Cutters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Ceramic Tweezers

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Nice 1,5mm diameter screwdriver for wrapping micro coils.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Creme Brule torch!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

A big box of Rayon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

A REO

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

An Efest LUC V4 Battery Charger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Juice....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

paper towels 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

A Nautilus Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

kenthol


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

ECIGSSA


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Lee (7/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 12728
> paper towels
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor


You mean "Vapor Towels"? ( a PBusardo quote).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

a nice carry case for all your vape gear 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Drool. Beautiful!


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Very Pretty


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> An Efest LUC V4 Battery Charger
> 
> View attachment 12726



Lol @Rob Fisher - thats a Nitecore in the picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - thats a Nitecore in the picture



Oh what a Goose! Thanks Hi Ho! Fixed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

Alex said:


>



@Alex What is this, how does it work, where do I get one. I really want one, I really need one....


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Raslin said:


> @Alex What is this, how does it work, where do I get one. I really want one, I really need one....



@Raslin i look for it as well, i just get twitter feeds about it.


----------



## Raslin (8/10/14)

@kimbo I found this link http://1clicknews.com/minipresso-coffee-machine-fits-in-your-pocket/ , it seems like an awesome device, especially for hiking and camping.

I wonder if you can get it locally. maybe @Alex will know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Raslin said:


> @kimbo I found this link http://1clicknews.com/minipresso-coffee-machine-fits-in-your-pocket/ , it seems like an awesome device, especially for hiking and camping.
> 
> I wonder if you can get it locally. maybe @Alex will know.



http://www.wacaco.com/ $39

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

http://coolmaterial.com/gear/turn-your-disposable-lighter-into-a-pocket-torch/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://coolmaterial.com/gear/turn-your-disposable-lighter-into-a-pocket-torch/



Now that can be handy 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis (8/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (8/10/14)

For tight coils and seating them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis (8/10/14)

For wicking those really small (1mm and lower ID) coils...
Tie some thread around the tip of the wick, and use the thread to easily pull it through!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WHeunis (8/10/14)

Twisty wires! YAY!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (9/10/14)

Alex said:


>


 
Beautiful! Now where can I find a beard to go with this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

